# Solos of the Sea - Solo Violin B -- available in the next few wks



## DeactivatedAcc (Apr 9, 2020)

I've been wrapping up a new legato solo violin recently - it's a much more slurry, 'schmaltzy' vibe than Solo Violin A.

Solo strings can be a tricky process with lots of finessing and adjustments, but I'm looking forward to finishing this one up and making it available.




Tech/sampling approach processes for those interested:
Active-bow sustain approach used on the library: www.performancesamples.com/techniques-creating-movement-in-strings/


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 9, 2020)

Wow! Really beautifully emotive, human, can't wait!  Did you do any post-production on the demo, compression, etc?


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Apr 9, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Wow! Really beautifully emotive, humam, can't wait!  Did you do any post-production on the demo, compression, etc?


Thank you - reverb was the only external FX.


----------



## bbrylow (Apr 9, 2020)

This is beautiful Jasper!


----------



## Geocranium (Apr 9, 2020)

Sounds incredible as always. Is this one able to do short staccato notes like the Violin A, or is it mainly for that smooth romantic slur sound?


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 10, 2020)

Will there be an intro pricing considered?


----------



## Eptesicus (Apr 10, 2020)

Beautiful.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Apr 10, 2020)

Geocranium said:


> Sounds incredible as always. Is this one able to do short staccato notes like the Violin A, or is it mainly for that smooth romantic slur sound?



Perhaps not quite as short and off-the-bow, but the releases are pretty flexible on this one.



creativeforge said:


> Will there be an intro pricing considered?



Absolutely.

Best,
Jasper


----------



## midiman (Apr 10, 2020)

<3


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 10, 2020)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Perhaps not quite as short and off-the-bow, but the releases are pretty flexible on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any ETA for the library?


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Apr 11, 2020)

creativeforge said:


> Any ETA for the library?


I'm hoping mid-May but it could be sooner or later depending on a few things. Still deep in the timbral balancing process as of today. I'll update my original post when I have more to share.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 11, 2020)

Will you include a vibrato adjustment, or is it baked in? On the stronger notes, it seems a bit out there..

In terms of sound, can B serve as an articulation for A? Will they blend or totally different? Thanks.


----------



## Sid Francis (Apr 11, 2020)

Jake: great idea but if you listen to the demos of violin A the sound is MUCH different I think....


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 11, 2020)

Sid Francis said:


> Jake: great idea but if you listen to the demos of violin A the sound is MUCH different I think....


I have A...I love the sound of the free solo actually, just wish it was better scripted, but has a LOT of character. Anyway...was hoping.. LOL


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Apr 11, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Will you include a vibrato adjustment, or is it baked in? On the stronger notes, it seems a bit out there..
> 
> In terms of sound, can B serve as an articulation for A? Will they blend or totally different? Thanks.



Dear Jake, no vibrato control on this one. I tend to see a lot of requests for vibrato control on solos, but its a can of worms technically (in my experience). My focus is elsewhere - solo vibrato control is not on my radar for the foreseeable future. Frankly, solos are enough of a sampling headache without bringing in vibrato control.

Solo Violin A and B were separate sessions with time in between, and no particular miking continuity (but same room). They were meant for different purposes. Violin A is softer (mf-f) and bowchange, whereas Violin B is more in the ff area and slurred. I think that Violin B is much more stylistically pigeonholed, but I'll let you decide with the demos.

Thanks for the interest.

Best,
Jasper


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 11, 2020)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Dear Jake, no vibrato control on this one. I tend to see a lot of requests for vibrato control on solos, but it's a can of worms technically (in my experience). My focus is elsewhere - solo vibrato control is not on my radar for the foreseeable future. Frankly, solos are enough of a sampling headache without bringing in vibrato control.
> 
> Solo Violin A and B were separate sessions with time in between, and no particular miking continuity (but same room). They were meant for different purposes. Violin A is softer (mf-f) and bowchange, whereas Violin B is more in the ff area and slurred. I think that Violin B is much more stylistically pigeonholed, but I'll let you decide with the demos.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply...I can imagine that vibrato is difficult...but didn't hurt to ask. . Also, you're saying B is only one dynamic?


----------



## constaneum (Apr 11, 2020)

i'm liking the sound of the new solo violin but i'm more curious with Nashville. Will it be out by Q2 2020? hehe


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Apr 12, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Thanks for the reply...I can imagine that vibrato is difficult...but didn't hurt to ask. . Also, you're saying B is only one dynamic?



Violin B is 1-dynamic indeed, just like Violin A. The other upcoming Solos of the Sea releases are 1-dynamic as well.

JB


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 12, 2020)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Violin B is 1-dynamic indeed, just like Violin A. The other upcoming Solos of the Sea releases are 1-dynamic as well.
> 
> JB


ok, thanks


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jun 25, 2020)

After I did a rebuild and some other work, this will finally be landing in the next few weeks. I haven't posted demos of the recent build, but did post another alpha-stage example a while ago: https://www.performancesamples.com/sots-soloviolin-b/

The library has slurry "normal" intervals, and then the option of exaggerated portamentos on upwards P4 through an octave triggered in via velocity. Same-note repetitions as well with a decent amount of RR. Price is TBA but will be a bit more than Solo Violin A.

While I recorded this solo violin quite a while ago, I have been deep in further development and tests in the interim years and months, trying to bring more of a soloistic nature and 'spontaneous expression' to the forefront in ensemble strings - a goal that I've had for a long time. Here's an early, short example.


Best
JB


----------



## BenG (Jun 25, 2020)

This sounds great but now we may need a new musical term for it...'Schmaltzando'


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi Jasper- is the new section only intended for slower passages, as the demos would suggest?


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Jun 29, 2020)

NYC Composer said:


> Hi Jasper- is the new section only intended for slower passages, as the demos would suggest?


Yes, I would say that Violin B is pretty focused on slower material, though I plan to post some more examples upon the release.

Best
Jasper


----------



## jaketanner (Jun 29, 2020)

@Jasper Blunk , while not really on topic, are you still involved with NCS? Any news or pricing for con Moto owners?


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jun 30, 2020)

I wish that I could make my Joshua Bell sound like this. You nailed that sweet yearning sound, Jasper!

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## sathyva (Jun 30, 2020)

Jasper Blunk said:


> Yes, I would say that Violin B is pretty focused on slower material, though I plan to post some more examples upon the release.
> 
> Best
> Jasper



@Jasper Blunk , Jasper ! Please join the Staffpad project ! We ( i ) need your sound into that nice piece of software !


----------



## Johnny (Jul 8, 2020)

Hey my dudes, any news or updates on this one? I am sure there are many others like myself that are waiting on standby, and fully prepared to mortgage their house for this one if need be  Keep up the exquisite work!


----------

